

Facebook Releases Facebook Platform as Open Source, download here - markbao
http://developers.facebook.com/fbopen/

======
markbao
What is Facebook's motive in doing so? I don't know - but here are guesses:

\- Defeat OpenSocial 'monopoly' on cross-network applications

\- Allow other social networks to deploy fbOpen so that as people build for
other social networks, they can run it also on Facebook, increasing the
marketplace

\- Facebook supporting the OSS initiative? They've done it before (see:
Thrift, memcached)

\- Allowing developers to code better since they know the API better (from the
TechCrunch comments - this is BS, since I wouldn't get anything out of reading
this code)

